# "I wanna thank the lord"



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

...for helping me kick the sh*t out of the other guy. And not answering my opponents prayers.

I cringe whenever I hear a UFC fighter thank god/lord/jesus after a fight. It's not so much that these guys are religious, which I think is fine. 

But the fact these guys actually believe God is granting them the ability to cause pain to another human being...

Why do they think this???

I'm assuming they are grateful for being able to provide for their family, most of them without an education.

Is anyone else bothered by this? Could anyone who understands this a little better shed some light on this so I don't cringe every time I see someone I thought I liked believe that baby jesus helped him break the other guys face?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

evzbc said:


> ...for helping me kick the sh*t out of the other guy. And not answering my opponents prayers.
> 
> I cringe whenever I hear a UFC fighter thank god/lord/jesus after a fight. It's not so much that these guys are religious, which I think is fine.
> 
> ...


If you have a problem then mute your TV. When YOU win a fight and get those 30 seconds with Joe Rogan to say what you want then go ahead but until you do, deal with it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

evzbc said:


> ...for helping me kick the sh*t out of the other guy. And not answering my opponents prayers.
> 
> I cringe whenever I hear a UFC fighter thank god/lord/jesus after a fight. It's not so much that these guys are religious, which I think is fine.
> 
> ...


I think the thanks is usually a thanks for letting me perform at the best of my ability type of thing. That's not an unusual prayer in sports. In football pre-game huddles, it was always along the lines of help us perform to our best, no serious injuries to either team, blah blah blah. I think its the same for MMA. A prayer to allow the fighter to perform at his best, not so much so the other guy cracks an orbital.

MMA isn't about obliterating the opponent, otherwise, there would be no tapping or a ref to stop a fight. It's about damage obviously, but not an intention to inflict permanent harm, just enough to make the opponent give up or convince the ref its enough.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Intermission said:


> If you have a problem then mute your TV. When YOU win a fight and get those 30 seconds with Joe Rogan to say what you want then go ahead but until you do, deal with it.


OP is not talking about the fighter's _right_ to praise Jesus in post fight interviews, but whther it is _right or wrong_.

If you are such a big theist, that you believe God interferes in cage fights, then clearly you have misunderstood the message of the New Testament. It is pretty arrogant to presume an allmighty, omniscient creator should care about your measly UFC-win.

The only prayer that would make sense: a prayer for both's fighter's health.

And don't think I am some psycho-christian, because I AM NOT!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

It bothered me when I first started watching but I'm used to it now, and it barely registers when a fighter says it these days.


It is interesting that such a large number of elite fighters are so religious. I personally do not believe in god but I can see how it might lend extra mental fortitude, "knowing" that you have an invisible wizard friend backing you up.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is annoying but not nearly as annoying as espn turning a homerun derby into an infomercial for christianity staring a crackhead. I take issue with something like that a lot more than some random athlete making a nonsensical religious statement in an interview. To answer your question they say it because of social programing telling them it is a good things to say in that situation.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> OP is not talking about the fighter's _right_ to praise Jesus in post fight interviews, but whther it is _right or wrong_.


That is my exact point. Who is anyone to say what is right or wrong? If a man says "I want to thank God" or "I want to Thank my mom" or ANYTHING it is HIS choice and NOBODY can judge that until THEY make their way to the UFC and then go through a 8-10 week training camp and then WIN a fight.

/Rant.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> OP is not talking about the fighter's _right_ to praise Jesus in post fight interviews, but whther it is _right or wrong_.
> 
> If you are such a big theist, that you believe God interferes in cage fights, then clearly you have misunderstood the message of the New Testament. It is pretty arrogant to presume an allmighty, omniscient creator should care about your measly UFC-win.
> 
> ...


I actually am one of those phycho christians, and have studied the N.T. for a few years, so maybe I'm qualified to jump in. Couple things.

1) the Bible often uses sports for analogies. The N.T. specifically uses racing and fighting analogies, interestingly. If God didn't give a rip, why would he use sports analogies? 

2) Both testaments suggest God is interested in every aspect of our lives. It's not really a stretch to believe He cares about mma fighters, how hard they work, what they do with His gifts, etc. All we do needs to be to the glory of God.

Having said all that, I would agree with the OP and some others, that some athletes don't really understand what they're talking about, and some use God quite obnoxiously. But I think most are sincere, and are merely thanking God for the opportunity to do what they love to do. Perhaps we should all do that regardless of what we do.




Intermission said:


> That is my exact point. Who is anyone to say what is right or wrong? If a man says "I want to thank God" or "I want to Thank my mom" or ANYTHING it is HIS choice and NOBODY can judge that until THEY make their way to the UFC and then go through a 8-10 week training camp and then WIN a fight.
> 
> /Rant.


The problem with this rant is, it's self defeating. If NOBODY can say what's right or wrong, then NOBODY can say it's wrong to judge. You just defeated your own moral absolute point.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

They say there are no atheists in foxholes. I imagine it's a similar feeling in the Octagon. As in, Please god get me out of this in one piece.

Like someone else said, it's their moment to say what they want but, personally I would be disappointed beyond words if I believed God cared at all about any sporting event.

One of the biggest social and professional faux pas of my life came when a boss invited me to join his prayer group to pray for so'nso's aunt gertrude's gall bladder operation. I spent about 10 minutes listing all the things I thought would be more important to ask him for help on.

I moved on not long after that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I actually am one of those phycho christians, and have studied the N.T. for a few years, so maybe I'm qualified to jump in. Couple things.
> 
> 1) the Bible often uses sports for analogies. The N.T. specifically uses racing and fighting analogies, interestingly. If God didn't give a rip, why would he use sports analogies?


God didn't write the NT. It was written by men. Even if you believe Jesus is the son of god etc you have to acknowledge that his words and actions are being recounted by mere mortals who are fully capable of mistakes, bias, or outright lies.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> OP is not talking about the fighter's _right_ to praise Jesus in post fight interviews, but whther it is _right or wrong_.
> 
> If you are such a big theist, that you believe God interferes in cage fights, *then clearly you have misunderstood the message of the New Testament*. It is pretty arrogant to presume an allmighty, omniscient creator should care about your measly UFC-win.


I'd go so far and say that if you have a religion with priesthood, sacraments and cultus then you have misunderstood the message of the New Testament. :confused05:

Anyway, I don't really care what anyone says about God in their post fight interviews. In fact I don't even care if they thank their team, their manager, their fifth cousin's wife's brother. Whenever somebody starts with "I just wanna thank..." I just press the mute button and go on with my life.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> God didn't write the NT. It was written by men. Even if you believe Jesus is the son of god etc you have to acknowledge that his words and actions are being recounted by mere mortals who are fully capable of mistakes, bias, or outright lies.


Of course it was written by men. I believe they were men moved by God. They believed it as well, as is self evident in their writings. This is what the doctrine of inspiration is all about. 

Regardless, it missed the point of my post. It's immaterial to the thread.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> God didn't write the NT. It was written by men. Even if you believe Jesus is the son of god etc you have to acknowledge that his words and actions are being recounted by mere mortals who are fully capable of mistakes, bias, or outright lies.


^^^ this X mandated official versions / multiple translations = :dunno:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

evzbc said:


> ...for helping me kick the sh*t out of the other guy. And not answering my opponents prayers.
> 
> I cringe whenever I hear a UFC fighter thank god/lord/jesus after a fight. It's not so much that these guys are religious, which I think is fine.
> 
> ...


Some people are just religious! They were raised this way by their families and received such an education.

That's all!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ^^^ this X mandated official versions / multiple translations = :dunno:


My guess is you guys have never actually studied biblical manuscript evidence. It's something very few skeptics understand.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

funny they never mention the baby jesus if they lose. *shrugs*


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I see where you are coming from and and some time find humor in it because i invasion God with a going "No what are you talking about. Stop beating the crap out of each other!" I think its more of a thanks for the ability and opportunity to be successful in life. Which I think is fine for them to do.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> My guess is you guys have never actually studied biblical manuscript evidence. It's something very few skeptics understand.


And you are guessing this... why? Because you assume anyone who had studied biblical manuscript evidence would believe, like you?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> And you are guessing this... why? Because you assume anyone who had studied biblical manuscript evidence would believe, like you?


No, but they wouldn't make the comments you're making either, if they at least knew the issue. In terms of ancient documents, but Bible is without question the most preserved in existence. There is not a single ancient document that's as well preserved and accurately transmitted than the N.T. In fact there's not one even close.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I do find it weird, but lately I just don't pay any attention to it, but what don't understand is.. why the need for advertising God/Jesus/whatever? Ok, you're religious, you believe in God bla bla.. do you really need to write 'Jesus' on your boxers etc.? Does God give you more props if you say his name louder? Isn't the fact that you believe the most important thing?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> No, but they wouldn't make the comments you're making either, if they at least knew the issue. In terms of ancient documents, but Bible is without question the most preserved in existence. There is not a single ancient document that's as well preserved and accurately transmitted than the N.T. In fact there's not one even close.


That's real nice and all, but it doesn't make Judeo-Christian mythology necessarily any more TRUE than Greek or Norse mythology, for example.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> That's real nice and all, but it doesn't make Judeo-Christian mythology necessarily any more TRUE than Greek or Norse mythology, for example.


That in and of itself? No, you're right, it doesn't. But I just kind of chuckle at the number of times I hear skeptics talk about the "multiple versions" of the Bible, and how it's changed over time, etc. Even if they are correct about it not being form God, their own belief is based on ignorance, not facts.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> That in and of itself? No, you're right, it doesn't. But I just kind of chuckle at the number of times I hear skeptics talk about the "multiple versions" of the Bible, and how it's changed over time, etc. Even if they are correct about it not being form God, their beliefs are based on ignorance.


Ok, but the bible does have many versions and translations. People wrote the books, people chose which books to include in a given version. You can find a version of the bible that is interpretable to support practically anything you want.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank god we live in a free country.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Ok, but the bible does have many versions and translations. People wrote the books, people chose which books to include in a given version.


Of course, because there are many languages and languages evolve. King James english is different than modern english. But all transmissions come from the greek manuscripts. We have thousands that all corroborate to an amazing degree of certainty. 

In fact, if all N.T. manuscripts were lost, we could actually construct a N.T. just from the writings of the early church fathers. And this new versions would be virtually identical to what you'll find in your hotel drawer. 

Now as far as which books to include, this was also a very careful process. It's a very interesting subject to study. But it shouldn't bother you either way. If God is real, and it is His inspired work, then He is the author of the canon and preserved the books we have today. And if it is the work of men, then men should decide what the canon is. The argument is a non-starter whether you're an atheist or not. 



HexRei said:


> You can find a version of the bible that is interpretable to support practically anything you want.


Really? That's not been my experience at all and I use multiple translations in my studies.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Thank god we live in a free country.


Thank Soojooko for lots of funny moments!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Styles make fights, and to me this means fighters bringing a true representation of themselves into fights. 

I appreciate every fighter for the character they bring to the cage, and I don't care if it is what I would choose to act like or not. 

However, it is strange (but common) thing when people feel the need to break other people down, only to force their personal views on everyone. We can see this already in little arguments in this thread. At a certain point, wouldn't you just believe what you believe and stop spreading straight-up bouncing negative energy around? 

That is one bad trait that I am happy I do not have.

*zips up from taking piss on thread*


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

oldfan said:


> They say there are no atheists in foxholes.


I don't think foxes worship any sort of god.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Of course, because there are many languages and languages evolve. King James english is different than modern english. But all transmissions come from the greek manuscripts. We have thousands that all corroborate to an amazing degree of certainty.
> 
> In fact, if all N.T. manuscripts were lost, we could actually construct a N.T. just from the writings of the early church fathers. And this new versions would be virtually identical to what you'll find in your hotel drawer.
> 
> Now as far as which books to include, this was also a very careful process. It's a very interesting subject to study. But it shouldn't bother you either way. If God is real, and it is His inspired work, then He is the author of the canon and preserved the books we have today. And if it is the work of men, then men should decide what the canon is. The argument is a non-starter whether you're an atheist or not.


It doesn't really bother me, any more than Scientologists or Muslims do, anyway. We do have a lot of christians in the US though and they have a lot of political power, so I see their influence a lot more than other religions and of course I don't like having my life and habitat influenced by a religion I don't believe is anything more than fairy tales.



> Really? That's not been my experience at all and I use multiple translations in my studies.


It has been used to endorse slavery, sexism, and murder just to name a few. Part of it is that the bible is so voluminous and addresses so many topics from the mouths of so many people. But translation/transcription bias is also a factor.



To get back to the original point though, of course a fighter should be able to thank whoever they want. I'd love to see a fighter thank the Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I want to thank Jesus for dying for the sins of mankind and doing his part in helping me KNFO of my opponent. It was all part of his master plan.

The Japanese and English dude over there are atheists or agnostics (I really don't know what that means, whatever though).. I expect them to lose..and even if they win, they'll inevitably go to hell. Amen.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

osmium said:


> It is annoying but not nearly as annoying as espn turning a homerun derby into an infomercial for christianity staring a crackhead. I take issue with something like that a lot more than some random athlete making a nonsensical religious statement in an interview. To answer your question they say it because of social programing telling them it is a good things to say in that situation.


Wow.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> I want to thank Jesus for dying for the sins of mankind and doing his part in helping me KNFO of my opponent. It was all part of his master plan.
> 
> The Japanese and English dude over there are atheists.. so, I expect them to lose..and even if they win, they'll inevitably go to hell. Sucks for them.




amen?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> It has been used to endorse slavery, sexism, and murder just to name a few. Part of it is that the bible is so voluminous and addresses so many topics from the mouths of so many people.


This is true, but all documents are subject to this. Just look at how the Constitution is perverted. It's such a simple short straightforward document, yet people cite it for all kinds of crazy things. No surprise the same is done with the Bible.



HexRei said:


> But translation/transcription bias is also a factor.


I know you've been told this. I can tell you it's not true. There's not a slavery version of the bible, and a non-slavery version, etc..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It is legal in this country to thank whatever imaginary, fictional, and in this case invisible, character they wish to thank after doing something.

If people feel the need to not respect and praise themselves for their hard work and instead wish to praise something that is the equivalent of praising leprechauns for all the hard work they put into it, it is their right to do so.

As it is their right, it is our (anyones) right to complain, get irritated, and find the entire subject completely and utterly ridiculous, thus anyone complaining about this thread or someone complaining about someone thanking god should re-think their view on the subject of "freedom of speech" and "respect everyone's opinions".

(not saying everyone is against the thread, just saying for future reference.)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I really am a troll sometimes.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> This is true, but all documents are subject to this. Just look at how the Constitution is perverted. It's such a simple short straightforward document, yet people cite it for all kinds of crazy things. No surprise the same is done with the Bible.


Agreed, which is why we have judges who interpret it and apply it in a social context. With the bible, thanks in part to the fact that so much of it (the NT especially) was written in parable and expected to be analogized, no one questions when the local preacher interprets a given verse to mean that god hates ****, for example. I realize Fred Phelps is an extremist but he also makes my point quite succinctly. Although admittedly that's one of the more straight-forward things the bible condemns. Many laying with a man as like a woman or whatever.



> I know you've been told this. I can tell you it's not true. There's not a slavery version of the bible, and a non-slavery version, etc..


No, you're right, endorsement of slavery can be derived from pretty much every version of the bible. I never meant to imply otherwise.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I really am a troll sometimes.


A wannabe troll at best. I'm actually somewhat respectful of really good trolls. It can be a beautiful thing. If you could put a coherent argument together you might be slightly irritating.  At this point you more cute that anything else, like 5'3" guy posting up in the key. You're willing, just not able.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

it makes me laugh because it's just another example of what a joke religion is. And a prime example of how most religious folks haven't got a clue about what their religion truly preaches, represents or means. 

Everytime I hear a fighter mention God I just feel sorry for them and expect them to talk about UFO's, Leprechauns and minatours.

EDIT: @ UFC 103 after vitor won and started to thank God, I mocked him by shouting out "I'd like to thank the lord for giving me the power to knock a mother ****** out!" it got quite a few laughs from the people within earshot.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Calminian said:


> A wannabe troll at best. I'm actually somewhat respectful of really good trolls. It can be a beautiful thing. If you could put a coherent argument together you might be slightly irritating.  At this point you more cute that anything else, like 5'3" guy posting up in the key. You're willing, just not able.


ouch. I'm gonna pray for you now.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd prefer it if they thanked Joe Pesci after every fight. Sure he had nothing to do with it or even cared about the outcome but he did give us Goodfellas and that's enough for me.

On a more serious note. Who cares who they thank after the fight? Does it matter in any way, shape, or form who they thank? Will God smite us dead for hearing it or him saying it? Will Muslim extremists declare Jihad upon us for bearing witness to it? Will Buddhists ...what the hell would they do? Fast? Be peaceful at us? Will pagans unite as one and burn us out with their incense?

The answer is no and since it has no effect upon anyone's life beyond the emotional needs and public perception of the fighter in question we would be remiss to judge them for it. If there is a God he will make his displeasure known. If there isn't the whole topic is pointless.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

It is kind of funny.

If they're so sure it was God that helped them they might as well give up training and everything, but in reality, that would be career suicide so none of them do.

Also I'm pretty sure I could beat my local vicar in the octagon, where is his God then? Why does God only help people that train as fighters to fight? You'd almost think that the fact they're trained fighters is the reason they win.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Agreed, which is why we have judges who interpret it and apply it in a social context. With the bible, thanks in part to the fact that so much of it (the NT especially) was written in parable and expected to be analogized, no one questions when the local preacher interprets a given verse to mean that god hates ****, for example. I realize Fred Phelps is an extremist but he also makes my point quite succinctly.


Well, perhaps if you studied it more, you'd agree with me, that it's a very straightforward logical document. There are parables and allegory, and vastly more straightforward doctrine. It's actually quite an intellectual document. 



HexRei said:


> No, you're right, endorsement of slavery can be derived from pretty much every version of the bible. I never meant to imply otherwise.


And the same versions were used by christian abolitionists to end slavery in the western world. In fact it was bible toting christians that lead the way to ending slavery in this country. We owe a big debt to them. The atheists wee no where to be found on this issue. And the truth is, the Bible never supported slavery. In fact it regulated it. Again, it's a very intellectual document. It takes study to understand it. Most people won't take the time.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

out 4 the count said:


> It is kind of funny.
> 
> If they're so sure it was God that helped them they might as well give up training and everything, but in reality, that would be career suicide so none of them do.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure I could beat my local vicar in the octagon, where is his God then? Why does God only help people that train as fighters to fight? You'd almost think that the fact they're trained fighters is the reason they win.


ludicrous!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

out 4 the count said:


> ..Also I'm pretty sure I could beat my local vicar in the octagon, where is his God then? Why does God only help people that train as fighters to fight? You'd almost think that the fact they're trained fighters is the reason they win.


Hmmm. I'll go out on a limb, here, and can't prove it, but I would surmise that most preachers that fall in your age range would clean your clock. I don't think you realize how mentally and physically tough preachers are. I'm not talking about the TV evangelists, I'm talking about the guys with little community churches that work a second job. A lot of them are tough dudes. Not only would they KO you but would then drive you to the hospital and preach the gospel to you once you came to.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Hmmm. I'll go out on a limb, here, and can't prove it, but I would surmise that most preachers that fall in your age range would clean your clock. I don't think you realize how mentally and physically tough preachers are. I'm not talking about the TV evangelists, I'm talking about the guys with little community churches that work a second job. *A lot of them are tough dudes*. Not only would they KO you but would then drive you to the hospital and preach the gospel to you once you came to.


That's kinda my point, buddy.

And edit to say: I know my local vicar, he's a small old man. I would never actually challenge him to a fight in an octagon, nor would he accept, just highlighting that force of belief alone would get you nowhere.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

out 4 the count said:


> That's kinda my point, buddy.


Er, actually I was just kind a kidding around. Just jo.... er... never mind. :confused05:


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

And also if people find God and that causes them to change their lives with ultimately turns them into brilliant MMA fighters then fair enough.

But they should still be thanking themselves for turning their life around.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Calminian said:


> And the same versions were used by christian abolitionists to end slavery in the western world. In fact it was bible toting christians that lead the way to ending slavery in this country. We owe a big debt to them. The atheists wee no where to be found on this issue. And the truth is, the Bible never supported slavery. In fact it regulated it. Again, it's a very intellectual document. It takes study to understand it. Most people won't take the time.


This is a pretty ridiculous statement that is mostly a perversion of history by modern christians to make their religion look better. Much in the same way the Democratic party has changed the history of what actually happened during the civil rights movement as it relates to congress. Just completely ignoring the majority of what actually happened because it makes them look bad and overvaluing the rolls of a few people they can latch onto.

I'm pretty sure Grant freed the slaves by slapping a triangle on Lee in the fifth round with a broken ribs.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> And the same versions were used by christian abolitionists to end slavery in the western world. In fact it was bible toting christians that lead the way to ending slavery in this country. We owe a big debt to them. The atheists wee no where to be found on this issue. And the truth is, the Bible never supported slavery. In fact it regulated it. Again, it's a very intellectual document.


A majority of the US identified as a christian at the time, pro- or anti-slavery. So that doesn't say a whole lot except to prove my point that the bible can be interpreted to support practically any belief. I don't even know why you are mentioning atheism as there was no significant organized atheist movement in the US to take action. Saying christians freed the slaves is like saying people who ate bread freed the slaves, because hey pretty much everyone eats bread.

Oh and LOL at "in fact it regulated it". Wow, it endorses slavery but lays down some rules about it. I'm sold!




> Well, perhaps if you studied it more, you'd agree with me, that it's a very straightforward logical document. There are parables and allegory, and vastly more straightforward doctrine. It's actually quite an intellectual document.
> 
> It takes study to understand it. Most people won't take the time.


Your continual condescension is getting boring. I realize its easier to make the assertion that anyone who doesn't agree with you is uneducated, so go ahead, but its quite transparent to many of us. If only I did some unquantified amount of research (that you clearly have done but I haven't, despite the fact that you know nothing about me) I would suddenly agree with you. 

I can say I've read the KJ bible cover to cover, I doubt you have.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Hmmm. I'll go out on a limb, here, and can't prove it, but I would surmise that most preachers that fall in your age range would clean your clock. I don't think you realize how mentally and physically tough preachers are. I'm not talking about the TV evangelists, I'm talking about the guys with little community churches that work a second job. A lot of them are tough dudes. Not only would they KO you but would then drive you to the hospital and preach the gospel to you once you came to.


Uh, Yeah, preachers are mentally and physically tough...on little boys. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

its amazing how there is a 5 page discussion on the bible. Some fighters like to thank god for their physical abilities/athleticism, who cares if they do?

its amazing how many people find this stupid.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

While God helps MMA fighters I guess he forgets to help all the millions of people suffering across the world. It's no big deal but I resent hearing fighters or anyone else thank God. 

They could do it in their own presence too, it's not like God is sat in the crowd.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> its amazing how there is a 5 page discussion on the bible. Some fighters like to thank god for their physical abilities/athleticism, who cares if they do?
> 
> its amazing how many people find this stupid.


you really find it amazing that there is a five page discussion on the bible? seriously?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Calminian said:


> it's a very straightforward logical document...It's actually quite an intellectual document.


...Oh please stop...I am drinking milk and it is coming out of my nose...

Straight forward and logical? It is rife with contradictions and erroneous translations that makes it an uninterpretable mess (never mind the fictitious composite that is, Jesus). 

I can accept the idea that there "could" be a creator, but not one responsible for such a sloppy work.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

As a Christian I have been taught that you should give God thanks for everything in your life. SO a win in the UFC is one of those things. I remember when Ben Henderson lost to Pettis he still thanked God and said that all things are possible through Christ. As a Christian I see nothing wrong with this in fact it's one of the things that I like about the sport is that some/most fighters will give credit where credit is due....just my $.02


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> A majority of the US identified as a christian at the time, pro- or anti-slavery. So that doesn't say a whole lot except to prove my point that the bible can be interpreted to support practically any belief.


I thought I already agreed with this. ANY document can be interpreted any way one likes. It's called free will. You can believe it teaches anything you like.



HexRei said:


> I don't even know why you are mentioning atheism as there was no significant organized atheist movement in the US to take action. Saying christians freed the slaves is like saying people who ate bread freed the slaves, because hey pretty much everyone eats bread.


Well actually, atheism is associated with the largest mass murder movement the world has ever seen, which is communism. Stalin was a very committed atheist. He killed more people than all religious wars in history combined. So if you're going to hit christianity with slavery (which is ludicrous) then you're simply the pot calling out the kettle. 

I and do believe you just don't know your american history. The abolitionist movement was specifically religions. Preachers used to go out with bible in hand and preach against slavery, even taking bricks to the head without skipping a sentence. These were very seriously religious people. And there were also much more non-religous people in that time. It was the religious ones that were fighting slavery. This is just historical fact. 



HexRei said:


> Oh and LOL at "in fact it regulated it". Wow, it endorses slavery but lays down some rules about it. I'm sold!


It did. Slavery was a matter of life and death for most people in ANE culture. You didn't find a master, you were pretty much toast in that world. In fact, here's a tid bit you probably didn't know. Most masters were approached by slaves offering themselves. IOW it was the slaves seeking the relationship, not the other way around. The Bible mandated that slavery contracts were a maximum of 7 years. It mandated good treatment. And never ever did it ever endorse kidnapping slavery, in fact it specifically condemns that kind of slavery. This is why it can never be used to support american race based slavery. You're very prone to propaganda I'm noticing. If you'd just research these things a little you might not have as much bitterness toward christianity and the bible. 



HexRei said:


> Your continual condescension is getting boring.


Awwwwww. (sorry I couldn't resist. and for the record, that was sarcasm, not condescension)

Seriously I'm not trying to be condescending. 



HexRei said:


> I realize its easier to make the assertion that anyone who doesn't agree with you is uneducated, so go ahead,


It's not that you're not educated, but for having such passion against the bible and christianity, it's remarkable how little you know. And you believe every bit of propaganda you hear against it. I'm just trying to untangle you a bit, not condescend. I'm giving you facts, and you can do what you want with them.



HexRei said:


> If only I did some unquantified amount of research (that you clearly have done but I haven't, despite the fact that you know nothing about me) I would suddenly agree with you.


You may not still agree with me, but at least you're opinions would be based on facts. Right now you just sort of blindly believe all these horrible things about the Bible and christianity. 



HexRei said:


> I can say I've read the KJ bible cover to cover, I doubt you have.


I actually have, along with other translations. I've been studying the book for about 17 years. I'm not trying to impress you, just giving full disclosure. But it's very difficult to gain any really biblical knowledge just reading it once through. You need to study it if you want to argue about it, especially as dogmatically as you do. In fact I would suggest reading the works of some former skeptics like yourself that converted after looking at the biblical evidence. Lee Stroble and Josh McDowell are two that come to mind. There's a lot of them, though. Simon Greenleaf is a law scholar that our current system of examining evidence in courts of law are based on. He was a pretty smart guy. Went from jewish atheist to christian after examining the 4 gospels. Just a suggestion. I can tell things are getting heated, so I'm going to back out pretty soon.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

c-dub said:


> As a Christian I have been taught that you should give God thanks for everything in your life. SO a win in the UFC is one of those things. I remember when Ben Henderson lost to Pettis he still thanked God and said that all things are possible through Christ. As a Christian I see nothing wrong with this in fact it's one of the things that I like about the sport is that some/most fighters will give credit where credit is due....just my $.02


This. Good post.

Any religious person gives credit to God in all things they do simply because that is the way of life.

It has nothing to do being empowered by God to beat people up who are less blessed than you.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

c-dub said:


> As a Christian I have been taught that you should give God thanks for everything in your life. SO a win in the UFC is one of those things. I remember when Ben Henderson lost to Pettis he still thanked God and said that all things are possible through Christ. As a Christian I see nothing wrong with this in fact it's one of the things that I like about the sport is that some/most fighters will give credit where credit is due....just my $.02


That's a great point, I didn't know about that. 

Also, the loser is often not interviewed.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I thought I already agreed with this. ANY document can be interpreted any way one likes. It's called free will. You can believe it teaches anything you like.


Exactly my point. 





> Well actually, atheism is associated with the largest mass murder movement the world has ever seen, which is communism. Stalin was a very committed atheist. He killed more people than all religious wars in history combined. So if you're going to hit christianity with slavery (which is ludicrous) then you're simply the pot calling out the kettle.


I didn't. I said the bible can be used to endorse slavery, and it can. You rebutted that christians also helped to abolish slavery. I rebutted that christians also perpetuated it. It's not that hard to understand 

I'm not sure how Stalin got brought into this.



> I and do believe you just don't know your american history. The abolitionist movement was specifically religions. Preachers used to go out with bible in hand and preach against slavery, even taking bricks to the head without skipping a sentence. These were very seriously religious people. And there were also much more non-religous people in that time. It was the religious ones that were fighting slavery. This is just historical fact.
> 
> 
> 
> It did. Slavery was a matter of life and death for most people in ANE culture. You didn't find a master, you were pretty much toast in that world. In fact, here's a tid bit you probably didn't know. Most masters were approached by slaves offering themselves. IOW it was the slaves seeking the relationship, not the other way around. The Bible mandated that slavery contracts were a maximum of 7 years. It mandated good treatment. And never ever did it ever endorse kidnapping slavery, in fact it specifically condemns that kind of slavery. This is why it can never be used to support american race based slavery. You're very prone to propaganda I'm noticing. If you'd just research these things a little you might not have as much bitterness toward christianity and the bible.


I'm not bitter, all I said was that the bible could be used to endorse slavery. It has been. Why are you so mad?






> It's not that you're not educated, but for having such passion against the bible and christianity, it's remarkable how little you know. And you believe every bit of propaganda you hear against it. I'm just trying to untangle you a bit, not condescend. I'm giving you facts, and you can do what you want with them.


 I don't have a passion against it. I also don't have a passion against the fable of Snow White and the Seven Dwarves, although I might be similarly concerned if it became a dominant religion. If it makes you feel better I am scared equally by most other religions.





> You may not still agree with me, but at least you're opinions would be based on facts. Right now you just sort of blindly believe all these horrible things about the Bible and christianity.


What are you talking about? 



> I actually have, along with other translations. I've been studying the book for about 17 years. I'm not trying to impress you, just giving full disclosure. But it's very difficult to gain any really biblical knowledge just reading it once through. You need to study it if you want to argue about it, especially as dogmatically as you do. In fact I would suggest reading the works of some former skeptics like yourself that converted after looking at the biblical evidence. Lee Stroble and Josh McDowell are two that come to mind. There's a lot of them, though. Simon Greenleaf is a law scholar that our current system of examining evidence in courts of law are based on. He was a pretty smart guy. Went from jewish atheist to christian after examining the 4 gospels. Just a suggestion. I can tell things are getting heated, so I'm going to back out pretty soon.


No, I read it because I was told it was a good book. I also read the book of mormon and the bhagavad gita, and about 50% of the talmud. I had a grandmother who felt that if I wasn't going to go to her church I had to do something spiritual with that time.  All of them were fairly boring.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> ....No, I read it because I was told it was a good book.


I think it's great you read it. I didn't ask why.



HexRei said:


> I also read the book of mormon and the bhagavad gita, and about 50% of the talmud.


Also great.



HexRei said:


> I had a grandmother who felt that if I wasn't going to go to her church I had to do something spiritual with that time.


Seems logical to me. :thumbsup: Gramdma


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

To thank somebody who doesn't even exists and never did is always funny^^ But thats Religion and made up by people like you and me, written down and different for every other Religion out there. Nothing wrong with that unless it does nobody bad.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I always thought they were thanking god for having them and their opponent not be seriously harmed. This thread got out of hand but I see nothing wrong with thanking god at all. If they're thanking god for the win, then who cares. If you don't like it then you're probably the one with the problem. You probably are the ones who are against having Santa Claus and Christmas trees up in public places :thumbsdown:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

evzbc said:


> ...for helping me kick the sh*t out of the other guy. And not answering my opponents prayers.
> 
> I cringe whenever I hear a UFC fighter thank god/lord/jesus after a fight. It's not so much that these guys are religious, which I think is fine.
> 
> ...



Lol are you saying its a Sin when two guys enter the Octagon because they love the sport???

Jesus wrestled... And God told David to kill THOUSANDS of people... And you get sick when a fighter wins obviously one of there biggest fights and chooses to give the Glory to the Lord?

Sorry Son but sometimes people even get MORE hurt playing Hockey and Cricket, and u think anyone would look bad at them when they give the Credit to the Lord????

If you think u cant be a Christian and be a fighter then you got it ALL wrong my friend... 

IF THERE WAS ANY KIND OF HATE, then i would see your point a little more... But no, i never seen a guy give ALL his credit to the Lord, and be Disrespectful to his opponent


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

it would be funny if some1 thanked god for not existing because that made them work twice as hard


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> To thank somebody who doesn't even exists and never did is always funny^^ But thats Religion and made up by people like you and me, written down and different for every other Religion out there. Nothing wrong with that unless it does nobody bad.


Yeah, that's almost as funny as those guys that believe the universe just suddenly came into existence without a cause or reason. Ever talk to those guys? Twilight zone, man.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm an Atheist, but i've seen athletes/celebrities thank god for many things for many years so i'm used to it, doesn't bother me. 

One exception though. Vitor Belfort. "JESUS, I LOVE YOU!!!!"

It... just sounds very retarded.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, that's almost as funny as those guys that believe the universe just suddenly came into existence without a cause or reason. Ever talk to those guys? Twilight zone, man.


lol...ok...i really dont want to get into a debate, i just want to say one thing, even the pope said the big bang was real

just sayin....

PS: on a side note, i think it is silly to be certain that there IS NO other form of energy that guides the universe, its a very big possiblity, the more we know about things the more things point to a certain energy above our comprehension

quantum physics really blows your mind, and guys like gordel that proved that our logic is limited when it comes to truth and that something beyond logic has to exist makes sense, einstein also believed in this


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> lol...ok...i really dont want to get into a debate, i just want to say one thing, even the pope said the big bang was real
> 
> just sayin....


Yeah, exactly, the Pope is a theist (Cause and reason). Nothing funny about that. I'm just trying to figure out the knuckle heads that remove the cause! Talk about feet firmly planted in mid air. 



ACTAFOOL said:


> PS: on a side note, i think it is silly to be certain that there IS NO other form of energy that guides the universe, its a very big possiblity, the more we know about things the more things point to a certain energy above our comprehension
> 
> quantum physics really blows your mind, and guys like gordel that proved that our logic is limited when it comes to truth and that something beyond logic has to exist makes sense, einstein also believed in this


Love QM, BTW. The tiny bit I can grasp. But theologians (those silly religious guys) were already at the top of the hill waiting for the QM guys to discover that all powerful, all knowing all loving Guiding Energy Form.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

All knowing, all loving, all guiding energy? 

*Prove* that this energy is all knowing, all loving and all guiding. No one denies energy, but where exaclty is it LOVING and guiding and all knowing? You're making the claim that this energy is all loving, I'd sure like to see the proof of this claim of yours.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> All knowing, all loving, all guiding energy?
> 
> *Prove* that this energy is all knowing, all loving and all guiding. No one denies energy, but where exaclty is it LOVING and guiding and all knowing? You're making the claim that this energy is all loving, I'd sure like to see the proof of this claim of yours.


It was kind of a joke. Very few atheists have senses of humor.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, exactly, the Pope is a theist (Cause and reason). Nothing funny about that. I'm just trying to figure out the knuckle heads that remove the cause! Talk about feet firmly planted in mid air.
> 
> 
> 
> Love QM, BTW. The tiny bit I can grasp. But theologians (those silly religious guys) were already at the top of the hill waiting for the QM guys to discover that all powerful, all knowing all loving Guiding Energy Form.


i see, lol it could be that science is just working all these years to prove something we have always known...that is a possiblity, but at least we will know everything down to details:thumbsup:

this ''energy'' can be ''god''...though it could be any god, doesnt mean its your god (by yours i mean christian...im guessing you're christian, sorry if im wrong)

but it also can simply be just an energy, meaning is something that could have simply been created by man....maybe there is no meaning we just want there to be one

this energy could simply be just that, an energy with no meaning, it could be many things, to say its one or another is to be very simple minded IMHO

to question the existence of god is an intelligent and should be a normal act, to doubt his existence...we should look for proof in everything, but faith also isnt a bad thing, everything we know in science we know thanks to faith

in other words, being on the fence i think is the smartest thing a human can do, to say some kind of supernatural energy doesnt exist and to say it exists and its god is equally stupid in reality

both of us dont know who is right and to claim you are is just being arrogant (im not talking specifically about you)

there are evidences on both sides of each case, science having more no doubt, but there are many things that science still cant grasp, but its too early to call that god...if we do that then we will stop progress...we should just keep searching for the awesner

many athiest have found god and many thiests have become athiest, many great minds believed in god and many great minds didnt, its a tricky subject

anyway...this talk is really interesting but i think to continue we should create another thread somewhere else, no reason to keep going off topic


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> anyway...this talk is really interesting but i think to continue we should create another thread somewhere else, no reason to keep going off topic


Fair enough, and my apologies. I was just giving the more belligerent atheists here a hard time. You came right at the tail end of the holy war.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> It was kind of a joke. Very few atheists have senses of humor.


As an atheist, I have to see/talk (well, not HAVE to talk, but you know what I mean) to people who believe that:

1. Snakes can talk
2. Magical trees exist
3. Jewish zombies are real
4. The universe is only 6,000 years old
5. Women can give birth naturally without ever having sex
6. Dinosaurs either don't exist or they co-existed with humans
7. Invisible immortals exist in the sky, and they also happen to be our space daddies
8. You can telepathically speak to that same invisible immortal space daddy
9. You can live in a fish for 3 days
10. The whole Noah's Ark story (need I say more?)

I just threw out 10 things that religious (mainly Christians) people throw at us and want us to believe.

When someone says "there's an energy above us that loves us" like you did, it's taken as a serious opinion, as religious people believe in the above ridiculous things, so who knows when someone who is religious is serious or not with their extreme gullibility.

I apologize if you were joking.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> As an atheist, I have to see/talk (well, not HAVE to talk, but you know what I mean) to people who believe that:
> 
> 1. Snakes can talk
> 2. Magical trees exist
> ...


Yeah, but here's the thing. I can see people have problems with all those things and I can see people embracing them. There are theist that don't believe in miracles (technically called deists) and there are theists that do. I'm a theist. I believe God not only created the world but intervenes from time to time. So it's not surprising to me that he caused a donkey to talk (all congress jokes aside). 

I even understand agnostics. But they guys that blow me away are the atheists. Talk about illogical. It's a 2 + 2 = 5 world with them. They generally trust science, but when science tells them the universe had a beginning, they they still deny a first cause. They are perhaps the most cultic of all belief systems. They throw out logic they throw out reason. They truly epitomize blind faith.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Because somehow its irrational not to believe in god?

Most agnostics are also atheists when you get down to it. It's just more touchy-feely to say you're agnostic. But many of them disbelieve because they see no more evidence for god than for a leprechaun or the easter bunny, and they would never say they were on the fence about believing in leprechauns.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, but here's the thing. I can see people have problems with all those things and I can see people embracing them. There are theist that don't believe in miracles (technically called deists) and there are theists that do. I'm a theist. I believe God not only created the world but intervenes from time to time.
> 
> I even understand agnostics. But they guys that blow me away are the atheists. Talk about illogical. It's a 2 + 2 = 5 world with them. They generally trust science, but when science tells them the universe had a beginning, they they still deny a first cause. They are perhaps the most cultic of all belief systems. They throw out logic they throw out reason. They truly epitomize blind faith.


You have no idea what athiests "believe" do you?

99% of atheists don't claim they know how the universe started. No logical, real atheist claims that what the start was, or how it started. NO ONE knows how it started. 

Atheist = a disbelief in fantasy (god). Evolution, the big bang, how it started, when it started, etc, has NOTHING to do with atheism. Atheism is as simple as "I don't believe in God". What someone believes after that is his or her own personal opinion.

However, as I stated, the vast majority of athiest agree and accept evolution (even the pope does), we accept the information about how old we are, about what we know of the universe, etc, as it has been tested over and over, and thought out over and over, everything we know is backed up by an overwhelming amount of proof and evidence. No athiest denys a start, there has to have been a start somewhere (logically thinking), but why does that have to be magic? Why does that have to be an invisible space daddy? We deny all until there's an actual, real answer to the question.

If tomorrow science or even a certain religion found even the slightest bit of actual, real proof that their God exists, atheists would ACCEPT that proof and add it to our knowledge of how everything works and started.

Unlike theists, we don't automatically put magic where the unknown is. We wait for the real answers. If God is the real answer (there's proof, we can test it, we can see it, we can back it up, we can study it, proof) then we will accept that.

Atheists world is 2 + 2 = 5? That's the exact opposite of what atheists are, we are 2 + 2 = 4, and if you have evidence or proof to show us otherwise, we will take that information and add it to what we know.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Because somehow its irrational not to believe in god?


Well, yes, I think it's illogical to the core. It's utterly thoughtless. And yet, amazingly it trumpeted as "intelligent." Of course they're the only ones that think so.

Case in point:



M.C. said:


> 99% of atheists don't claim they know how the universe started. No logical, real atheist claims that what the start was, or how it started. NO ONE knows how it started.


Exactly. Atheists have no idea how it happened. They just know it couldn't have been God. NO ONE knows. Yet they KNOW it wasn't God. 

It's just a strange little cult. What else can I say?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Well, yes, I think it's illogical to the core. It's utterly thoughtless. And yet, amazingly it trumpeted as "intelligent." Of course they're the only ones that think so.


Why is it illogical to not believe in a god? How does logic dictate that a god exists?


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Calminian said:


> I even understand agnostics. But they guys that blow me away are the atheists. Talk about illogical. It's a 2 + 2 = 5 world with them. They generally trust science, but when science tells them the universe had a beginning, they they still deny a first cause. They are perhaps the most cultic of all belief systems. They throw out logic they throw out reason. They truly epitomize blind faith.


You know whats illogical to me. The fact the religious people such as yourself cannot understand why atheists don't believe in god.

Ill assume your a Christian of some sort, which means you believe in 1 god. That probably means you don't believe what muslims, or buddhists or hundreds of other religions believe.

So for arguments sake lets say there are 1000 gods that people believe in and you believe in 1 of them. That means that you don't believe in 999 gods that people follow for the exact same reasons and with just as much faith as you do.

So you not believing in 999 gods=logical, atheist not believing in 1000=illogical? You are absurd.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought this is why we have the debate section guys...?


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Well, yes, I think it's illogical to the core. It's utterly thoughtless. And yet, amazingly it trumpeted as "intelligent." Of course they're the only ones that think so.
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ...







I don't think my link wants to work.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Well, yes, I think it's illogical to the core. It's utterly thoughtless. And yet, amazingly it trumpeted as "intelligent." Of course they're the only ones that think so.
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ...



Atheist don't claim they KNOW there is no God, either. We accept what we can prove. You cannot prove, even 1%, that there is a God. Therefore, we don't believe in God. Give us proof, we will believe in God.

Atheist is a LACK of belief, it's not positon of IMPOSING that there is no God, it's the positon of "you say there's a God? prove it and I'll accept it, if you can't prove it, there's no logical reason to believe it at this point".

It's theists who say "we know", atheists say "we don't know, and neither do you".

You really don't know anything about Atheism, do you?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think Calminian knows what a cult is.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I will take this opportunity to repeat myself.

*We have a Religious Debate section for a reason !*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

God is everywhere Inter, thus we must debate him everywhere.

Nah, you are correct, this thread has gotten somewhat off topic here. Alright everyone (including myself), let's get this back on topic. From now on, it's not about if God exists or doesn't, it's about thanking him or not after ruthlessly beating on someone.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

If I ever become a pro mma fighter i'm going to thank Satan for helping me devour my opponents.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Intermission said:


> That is my exact point. Who is anyone to say what is right or wrong? If a man says "I want to thank God" or "I want to Thank my mom" or ANYTHING it is HIS choice and NOBODY can judge that until THEY make their way to the UFC and then go through a 8-10 week training camp and then WIN a fight.
> 
> /Rant.


People thanking god after fights?? I usually take it as that they are thanking for their health and the opponents health. Also for giving them the strength to get through training and the courage to talk inside the octagon knowing you are about to fight someone that for the last 3months has done nothing except train to beat the crap out of you. It takes courage to walk inside that octagon knowing you are about to be locked in with him. 
Im not sure about this.. but dont the Army have a prayer before going into battle or something??
I would take it as the same concept. 
^^^^
*Any soldiers want to share some information on that matter?*


----------



## Vestax80 (Jan 15, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I don't think Calminian knows what a cult is.


Haha. Brilliant!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

If someone wants to thank an imaginary character for winning a fight, he has the right to do so. It is legal.

I don't mind if people do it because if people wish to rather thank an invisilbe creature for their hard work and win, rather than respect themseleves and feel good that they did it without the help of anyone, they accomplished it, then that's their choice.

Also, I edited the top part of your post sidways, just cause we need to move on from the "does god exist" topic, but I did agree with you completely.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Muttonwar said:


> If I ever become a pro mma fighter i'm going to thank Satan for helping me devour my opponents.


Lmao.. just read this. Yea me and my buddy ryan always joked around about after a fight going "WELL!! I WANT TO THANK THE DEVIL FOR GIVING ME THE RAGE AND HATRED NECESSARY TO TRAIN FOR 3MONTHS ONLY THINKING ABOUT HOW I WAS GOING TO EAT THIS MANS HEART AND TAKE HIS SOUL FROM HIM!!! *Then let out something like this* 






And while your doing this do the eyes rolling to the back of your head like the undertaker does in wrestling. And the last word you say before leaving.

BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

That would be the funniest thing in the world IMO. People would be so freaked out.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

it doesnt bother me, but id be lying if i didnt think less of a fighter that does that. lets just leave the gods and goddesses out of fighting please.

also if you want to discuss religion lets take it to the forum lounge. and let this thread reflect more on how it relates to the ufc.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I deleted the off topics posts.

This thread is about thanking god (is it bad or good) not "is god real".

This will be I think the third time I've mentioned it, that should be enough warnings for people to stop talking about it and get back on topic. Let's do that now.

If you have an opinion on if God exists or not, go to the religion debate section.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Some fighters like this video just like to believe there is a chick that blinked and gave them the win. It lets them believe that they are special and are being "watched over". Its pretty conceited when you think about it. 

Whatever helps them continue training i guess.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao.. just read this. Yea me and my buddy ryan always joked around about after a fight going "WELL!! I WANT TO THANK THE DEVIL FOR GIVING ME THE RAGE AND HATRED NECESSARY TO TRAIN FOR 3MONTHS ONLY THINKING ABOUT HOW I WAS GOING TO EAT THIS MANS HEART AND TAKE HIS SOUL FROM HIM!!! *Then let out something like this*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOL that would be too funny, i would seriously bend over to any fighter that said that...naaah i kid i kid...

but that would take some major balls! though i think ppl should respect his opinion, if some1 wants to thank god why cant some1 thank satan? no doubt ppl would hate on him... this double standard is bogus:thumbsdown:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> LOOOL that would be too funny, i would seriously bend over to any fighter that said that...naaah i kid i kid...
> 
> but that would take some major balls! though i think ppl should respect his opinion, if some1 wants to thank god why cant some1 thank satan? no doubt ppl would hate on him... this double standard is bogus:thumbsdown:


bwah ha ha ha i would love it!

i would become a fan instantly. 

id also like to see a fighter thank the flying spaghetti monster


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

People don't like it when fighters thank god?

Geez, christianity got thrown under the bus. It's cool if your any other religion because of tolerance, but people HATE jesus no matter what.

Oh well, let the fighters say their piece and thank god if they want. There is nothing wrong with it in a modern sense or biblical sense. "Do all things for the glory of the lord."


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

They're being thankful to an imaginary character in the sky who has never shown any proof of existence. He only grants wishes for some people and can only be thanked for good things. Why does no one ever thank god for losing? If you win because of "God" shouldn't you lose because of him too? 

It's just nonsense, like all of religion.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> People don't like it when fighters thank god?
> 
> Geez, christianity got thrown under the bus. It's cool if your any other religion because of tolerance, but people HATE jesus no matter what.
> 
> Oh well, let the fighters say their piece and thank god if they want. There is nothing wrong with it in a modern sense or biblical sense. "Do all things for the glory of the lord."


What?? no one is picking on jesus here. The reason people hate the fighter thanking god isnt because they hate Christianity but dont mind the other religions. Its because no fighter has been like "I want to thank BUDHA for giving me the strength to come in here to fight. People would be just as annoyed with that as they are with thanking Jesus.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> What?? no one is picking on jesus here. The reason people hate the fighter thanking god isnt because they hate Christianity but dont mind the other religions. Its because no fighter has been like "I want to thank BUDHA for giving me the strength to come in here to fight. People would be just as annoyed with that as they are with thanking Jesus.


I know nothing about budha, but no one ever thanks him probably because Budha wouldn't care. On the other hand, it specifically says in the bible that Jesus does care about what we do with our lives.

As for him being imaginary, we can't see air but we know it's there. Just because you can't see him doesn't mean he's not there. And God gives plenty of signs to people, people just ignore em all.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> I know nothing about budha, but no one ever thanks him probably because Budha wouldn't care. On the other hand, it specifically says in the bible that Jesus does care about what we do with our lives.
> 
> As for him being imaginary, we can't see air but we know it's there. Just because you can't see him doesn't mean he's not there. And God gives plenty of signs to people, people just ignore em all.


Well you missed the point of my post. Il make it shorter.

"People, not, pick, on, Christianity, people. annoyed, fighters, thank, ANY GOD."

And
I have seen air when its cold, I can feel air against my body, and i breath air in and out. Any sign that "God" gives can also be explained by science. Believing that those events are signs from god is just using your imagination to the extreme. Anyway... were supposed to be done arguing about whether he is real or not. You can believe in Santa Claus because there is no way that science can disproof that or any other imaginary person. Using religion peoples logic, that would make them all real. And i shall believe in Logic,Facts,Science and that imagination is just that, imagination.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> I know nothing about budha, but no one ever thanks him probably because Budha wouldn't care. On the other hand, it specifically says in the bible that Jesus does care about what we do with our lives.


I'm pretty sure fighters don't thank other gods in the ring because most UFC fights happen in the US where the majority of the people in attendance would be Christian.

If if Mustapha Al Turk after winning a fight said "praise allah for this victory" There would be a shit storm.

And that is why I am against fighters thanking god. Because if you praised anything but a Christian god in the octagon you better get the hell out of dodge before you get a beer thrown at your face.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Muttonwar said:


> I'm pretty sure fighters don't thank other gods in the ring because most UFC fights happen in the US where the majority of the people in attendance would be Christian.
> 
> If if Mustapha Al Turk after winning a fight said "praise allah for this victory" There would be a shit storm.
> 
> And that is why I am against fighters thanking god. Because if you praised anything but a Christian god in the octagon you better get the hell out of dodge before you get a beer thrown at your face.


That is kind of funny that he said "Because Budha doesnt care"
Lmao.. who is he to decide what a god would and wouldnt care about?? Also right before that, he says "I know nothing about Budha" but then for some reason knows him personally enough to know what he does and does not care about.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> That is kind of funny that he said "Because Budha doesnt care"
> Lmao.. who is he to decide what a god would and wouldnt care about?? Also right before that, he says "I know nothing about Budha" but then for some reason knows him personally enough to know what he does and does not care about.
> 
> His whole post is just ignorance and retardation to the extreme.
> ...


Heh, I don't know anything about Budha, it's only my assumption. If I'm wrong and he does care than please fill me in.

As for God's signs, look at Israel. It was written over 2000 years ago that Israel would become a nation again in 1 day, and also that it's military power would rise to be great.

And if Mustapha said "praise be to Allah" in the ring.. yeah I could see a shit storm brew after.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> And if Mustapha said "praise be to Allah" in the ring.. yeah I could see a shit storm brew after.


So then why should Christians be aloud to praise there god in the ring? 

Religion should stay the hell away from sports. Especially if its going to give exclusivity to Christians only.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Muttonwar said:


> So then why should Christians be aloud to praise there god in the ring?
> 
> Religion should stay the hell away from sports. Especially if its going to give exclusivity to Christians only.


Well, no one is stopping anyone from saying praise Allah. It's just not the best thing to do in a stadium full of Americans.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> Well, no one is stopping anyone from saying praise Allah. It's just not the best thing to do in a stadium full of Americans.


Lol i can just see it.

The stadium is going crazy!! they just saw an amazing fight and everyone is full of energy!. The winner is giving an amazing speech that is pumping the crowd up even more, the crowd is going NUTS. He then finishes the speech on a LOUD EXCITED "PRAISE BE ALLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"
*crowd gets so quiet you can hear a pin drop*
Fighter still excited is looking around with his arms in the air, nervously noticing that the crowd is super quiet.
Then someone from the crowd yells
GET OUT OF MY FUCING COUNTRY!!

Lols


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol i can just see it.
> 
> The stadium is going crazy!! they just saw an amazing fight and everyone is full of energy!. The winner is giving an amazing speech that is pumping the crowd up even more, the crowd is going NUTS. He then finishes the speech on a LOUD EXCITED "PRAISE BE ALLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"
> *crowd gets so quiet you can hear a pin drop*
> ...


That would be hilarious but that wouldn't happen in many parts of the country. If he does that in the south I can see that happening.

But I would laugh soooooo hard at it.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

HexRei said:


> It bothered me when I first started watching but I'm used to it now, and it barely registers when a fighter says it these days.
> 
> 
> It is interesting that such a large number of elite fighters are so religious. I personally do not believe in god but I can see how it might lend extra mental fortitude, "knowing" that you have an invisible wizard friend backing you up.


Lol invisible wizard.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

It can be painful to read the various opinions people have regarding religion. I guess that is why one shouldn't seek serious and meaningful discussions about faith on an MMA website. It is obvious that the opinions differ "as far as the east is from the west". Some have studied it, you can tell by their posts. Others have not, and you can tell that by their posts. Religion is one of those real intense topics that people with little or no knowledge of it are not afraid to talk about with authority and confidence in their opinions. How can ones thoughts on a subject be credible without real study of the topic? Would someone who never studied quantum physics speak confidently about what they THINK it is? Why so with religion?

To the original point, I don't mind if someone thanks God at all. In fact if a person claims to believe in God, and feels he is the Creator, Provider, Savior, and all powerful being who will exact judgement someday, then shouldn't they be praising Him and giving him glory and thanking him?

Anyway, don't take anyones opinions on faith to be your own. Go study it in earnest, and decide for yourself what is right, wrong, etc. If God wants you to understand then you will find meaning. But also if you choose not to study religion because you're just not interested...then also understand you have no credibility to dispute information you haven't studied with someone who has. But some will do it anyway.

I'd like to thank God for giving me the mind to think about what I'm saying, and the hands to type it, and the technology to post it on MMAF.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SpoKen said:


> People don't like it when fighters thank god?
> 
> Geez, christianity got thrown under the bus. It's cool if your any other religion because of tolerance, but people HATE jesus no matter what.
> 
> Oh well, let the fighters say their piece and thank god if they want. There is nothing wrong with it in a modern sense or biblical sense. "Do all things for the glory of the lord."


Not me, I hate jesus as much as I hate muhammad.  I don't discriminate against christianity, I dislike most religion equally. There are a couple cool ones I have a soft spot for.

I dunno, to me religion should be a personal thing. Its kind of like him pushing his personal stuff of me. To give an example it would be like, "I want to show my support to <insert personal belief/opinion>". If you want to thank god, then thank god but it doesn't have to be pushed on everyone who is watching. I mean I doubt god would be so petty as to want recognition in front of millions instead of a personal thanks. 



Muttonwar said:


> I'm pretty sure fighters don't thank other gods in the ring because most UFC fights happen in the US where the majority of the people in attendance would be Christian.
> 
> If if Mustapha Al Turk after winning a fight said "praise allah for this victory" There would be a shit storm.
> 
> And that is why I am against fighters thanking god. Because if you praised anything but a Christian god in the octagon you better get the hell out of dodge before you get a beer thrown at your face.


this ^

and i think some fighters say it to get support from the fans. most americans are christians, and it may get them some more fans.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Not me, I hate jesus as much as I hate muhammad.  I don't discriminate against christianity, I dislike most religion equally. There are a couple cool ones I have a soft spot for.
> 
> I dunno, to me religion should be a personal thing. Its kind of like him pushing his personal stuff of me. To give an example it would be like, "I want to show my support to <insert personal belief/opinion>". If you want to thank god, then thank god but it doesn't have to be pushed on everyone who is watching. *I mean I doubt god would be so petty as to want recognition in front of millions instead of a personal thanks. *
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised. God is very jealous indeed, idolatry is a sin.

And the reason why Christians like to "impose" our views on other people is because Jesus himself tells us to preach the good news that he died on the cross so all of us puny humans can go to heaven.

Some people are very pushy, and I'm not like that. But I won't not talk about it because it is a big part of my life.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SpoKen said:


> You'd be surprised. God is very jealous indeed, idolatry is a sin.
> 
> And the reason why Christians like to "impose" our views on other people is because Jesus himself tells us to preach the good news that he died on the cross so all of us puny humans can go to heaven.
> 
> Some people are very pushy, and I'm not like that. But I won't not talk about it because it is a big part of my life.


When I see other people being jealous or am guilty of it myself I just attribute it to having a character flaw. But when it comes to "perfect" deities >_<

I don't think jesus was being serious when he said that.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

xeberus said:


> When I see other people being jealous or am guilty of it myself I just attribute it to having a character flaw. But when it comes to "perfect" deities >_<
> 
> I don't think jesus was being serious when he said that.


Oh he was. He said "No man comes to the father cept through me." And "If you have seen me then you have seen my father". The father of course is God in heaven who is perfect and holy and the supreme judge of all.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Geez, christianity got thrown under the bus. It's cool if your any other religion because of tolerance, but people HATE jesus no matter what.


Don't worry, I discriminate against every religion.  Maybe not against Buddhism and Jediism because they're both basically philosophical movements. But nothing is worse than people who actually believe in Satan as their saviour and hate Christianity. Hello, dumbass, if you believe in Satan you are in fact Christian. :sarcastic12:

What was it that I wanted to say again? Yes... I remember.

"Thou shalt keep thy religion to thyself." - stolen from George Carlin. May God rest his zombie bones.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Don't worry, I discriminate against every religion.  Maybe not against Buddhism and Jediism because they're both basically philosophical movements. But nothing is worse than people who actually believe in Satan as their saviour and hate Christianity. *Hello, dumbass, if you believe in Satan you are in fact Christian.* :sarcastic12:
> 
> What was it that I wanted to say again? Yes... I remember.
> 
> "Thou shalt keep thy religion to thyself." - stolen from George Carlin. May God rest his zombie bones.


What?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> What?


I wasn't talking to anybody... it was just me having a monologue with an imaginary Satanist.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

MLD said:


> It can be painful to read the various opinions people have regarding religion. I guess that is why one shouldn't seek serious and meaningful discussions about faith on an MMA website. It is obvious that the opinions differ "as far as the east is from the west". Some have studied it, you can tell by their posts. Others have not, and you can tell that by their posts. Religion is one of those real intense topics that people with little or no knowledge of it are not afraid to talk about with authority and confidence in their opinions. How can ones thoughts on a subject be credible without real study of the topic? Would someone who never studied quantum physics speak confidently about what they THINK it is? Why so with religion?
> 
> To the original point, I don't mind if someone thanks God at all. In fact if a person claims to believe in God, and feels he is the Creator, Provider, Savior, and all powerful being who will exact judgement someday, then shouldn't they be praising Him and giving him glory and thanking him?
> 
> ...


Getting flamed for this which is proving my point -- people don't mind passing definitive judgement upon religion when they wouldn't do the same about science. To say there is NO proof to support ANY religious beliefs demonstrates lack of knowledge. Organized religions are full of attributes based on verifiable facts. I'm sorry if some people don't know that, they should check into it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

MLD said:


> Getting flamed for this which is proving my point -- people don't mind passing definitive judgement upon religion when they wouldn't do the same about science. To say there is NO proof to support ANY religious beliefs demonstrates lack of knowledge. Organized religions are full of attributes based on verifiable facts. I'm sorry if some people don't know that, they should check into it.


I was in the boat you were talking about. An unbeliever who grew up in the church. I never paid attention and I just didn't care. Eventually I left the church and did other things. It wasn't until I realized that my views of the bible were coming from TV and what other people said, instead of the actual bible.

If people actually read the bible I doubt they'd say it was full of lies. Sure, it was written with man's hands but man is obviously not the author. How could people 2000 years ago predict what this day and age would be like so perfectly if god didn't have anything to do with it?

In the end though: I still see nothing wrong with thanking god before a fight. I put it in the same boat as thanking a family member or friend.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

This is news? Religion/God is a contributing factor in every war in human history.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Science and religion tend to irritate me in equal measure.

Generally, science nuts can be really narrow minded. They forget the fact that history shows a constant building and breaking of things that were considered fact. And yet, they still tend to push whichever theory they are currently into as fact... when in fact, it is theory... hence the use of the flippin' word.

Considering the astounding amount of "facts" that have been disproved over history, I say anybody who labels anything the truth, is naive.

for the record... I believe in something. I call it god sometimes. Other times, I feel like it's simply myself. Regardless, I have a connection with something that I cant really explain. I'm also completely willing to concede it may have been concocted by my own psyche. I dont care. Its very real for me. I'm not interested in sharing or spreading anything.




leifdawg said:


> This is news? Religion/God is a contributing factor in every war in human history.


No. The only constant in all wars is greed. Everything else is simply manipulated for the same end result: For a few wankers to become far richer than they were before. Its got nothing to do with religion. Thats like blaming money or guns for peoples problems... when in fact, the PEOPLE are the problem.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SpoKen said:


> Some people are very pushy


I think its those kind of people I don't like. I don't mind religious people, just the ones that tend to push their stuff on me. But you know who is worse than christians or atheists in my experience... vegans... Because so many of them are "let me tell you something about my diet and philosophy that makes me superior to you" kind of people. I'm just going to come out and say it, **** vegans. I enjoy the hell out of a good steak. 

Also, I can only think of one top level mma fighter thats vegan.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Science and religion tend to irritate me in equal measure.
> 
> Generally, science nuts can be really narrow minded. They forget the fact that history shows a constant building and breaking of things that were considered fact. And yet, they still tend to push whichever theory they are currently into as fact... when in fact, it is theory... hence the use of the flippin' word.
> 
> ...



And what would you guess has historically been those wankers favorite tool to enlist the masses to aid them in their greed?

I grew up in the Babtist church. I've read the bible both on my own and with "guidance". I've attempted to read the koran and read some scientology, Hinduism and buddhism. Catholic Church history is fascinating. One thing they all have in common is that you and I need "learned" men of the church to help us understand "God's word" 



> anybody who labels anything the truth, is naive.




I've pondered this and searched for the truth for almost 50 years and I found it. It's simple.(so am i)

I have two beliefs That I hold to be unshakable truths and I challenge anyone to disprove them.

1. There is too much beauty in this world for it to possibly be an accident. 

2. There is too much ugliness in this world for it to be possible that religion has a clue.




God may have made man. Man made religion.



you're welcome


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lawl..

The bible predicted what the world is going to be like??

Everything i have read from the bible is EXTREMELY vague. You can take it in 100 different ways and if you believe in it then you are going to take it in the way that suits it best.
Man wrote the bible, Man created the bible. Hopefully one day man will burn the bible and destroy the brain wash machine.

How you can take the bible and the concept of god as anything more then a man made story is beyond me. It is a sickness that has yet to find a cure.

Also.. we were supposed to stop talking about this subject. I doubt that will happen since this is a passionate subject. This thread should be closed.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> And what would you guess has historically been those wankers favorite tool to enlist the masses to aid them in their greed?
> 
> I grew up in the Babtist church. I've read the bible both on my own and with "guidance". I've attempted to read the koran and read some scientology, Hinduism and buddhism. Catholic Church history is fascinating. One thing they all have in common is that you and I need "learned" men of the church to help us understand "God's word"
> 
> ...


Like I said... naive. :cheeky4:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I went to sleep when there were only 3 pages.. still talking about the bible fellas?  Not that I am suprised.. :confused05:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Like I said... naive. :cheeky4:



HEY!


My god can kick your god's butt.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> HEY!
> 
> 
> My god can kick your god's butt.


Pffft!

I'm of Greek origin mate. Comparing your pathetic Nordic pansies to the might of Zeus and Ares? Ridiculous.

Having said that. They were beaten to a pulp by Kratos in God or War on my PS3. Not a pretty sight. Still... Kratos is also Greek... so its all good.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Lawl..
> 
> The bible predicted what the world is going to be like??
> 
> ...


Who told you that? All of the prophecies I've read point to specific events in history. I'll give you an example one that's about to happen.

Israel has had 2 temples in their history before they were dispersed from Israel for many (thousands) of years. But it specifically says in the last days when Israel becomes a nation in 1 day (May 18, 1948) that a third temple will be built, and the antichrist himself will stand in the temple and claim to be god.

The third temple itself hasn't been built yet, but the jews have already built most of the furniture for the temple. Israel will build a temple and continue animal sacrifices there. Just like it is written in the bible.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Pffft!
> 
> *I'm of Greek origin mate*. Comparing your pathetic Nordic pansies to the might of Zeus and Ares? Ridiculous.
> 
> Having said that. They were beaten to a pulp by Kratos in God or War on my PS3. Not a pretty sight. Still... Kratos is also Greek... so its all good.




I knew that. Your posts have always been Greek to me.

That's why the pic of Herc at god's feet.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cavemen would draw paintings of the Buffalo or whatever prey they wanted to kill on the walls. This would help them invisage a succesful hunt before they embarked, it would lend them the mental strength to see the task through. Fighters praying to God are doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I knew that. Your posts have always been Greek to me.
> 
> That's why the pic of Herc at god's feet.


Herc? Hercules?? Ha!!!! Shows how little you know. Hercules would *never* wear green. Green is for poofs. Whoever drew that picture is a big Nordic poof infidel.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Herc? Hercules?? Ha!!!! Shows how little you know. Hercules would *never* wear green. Green is for poofs. Whoever drew that picture is a big Nordic poof infidel.




Ever wonder why there are so many half man half animal figures in Greek mythology?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Ever wonder why there are so many half man half animal figures in Greek mythology?


Ever seen the way a horse is hung?


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

Maybe they are thanking God that they themselves were not seriously injured...lol


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Ever seen the way a horse is hung?


 
PPPFFFTTT no :confused05:


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank You Everyone For Contributing!

Wow, I had no idea this thread would balloon up to 14 pages in a day. It was great reading everyone's posts. I got equal amounts of positive and negative rep. I love the world ...balance.

I want to jump in and clarify myself a little more about what I meant...

It seems to me that about, oh I dunno, 80% of the fighters thank god after their fights? So that leads me to believe that 80% of all fighters are Christian.

...for a religion that evangelizes about helping out your fellow man, why is it that the majority of these guys feel it's God who got them to where they are in the first place?

The LAST thing I would assume is that any fighter would be religious. If you were a true Christian, the last thing you would be doing would be pummeling your opponent in a cage while other people watch for money.

I just don't get it. They have the right too, that's not my argument.

How about this, to change the topic a bit...

*Do the Japanese fighters thank god after their fights?* I don't watch much dream?


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

<<SpoKen>>


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

<<SpoKen>>

keep it clean folks. We can discuss religion and MMA without name calling and neg reps.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

God does care about the outcome of fights. This one time me and Jesus were out clubbing when I got into a bit of a scrap with some dudes, JC totally had my back. That dude loves to throw down as much as the next guy. If I had gone to the club with Buddah that night, i would have been in big trouble, no way that peace loving fool would have backed me up.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

evzbc said:


> Thank You Everyone For Contributing!
> 
> Wow, I had no idea this thread would balloon up to 14 pages in a day. It was great reading everyone's posts. I got equal amounts of positive and negative rep. I love the world ...balance.
> 
> ...


In the bible there are many warriors who killed people viciously. David hit Goliath with a rock, than cut his head off and showed it to people. MMA is more than that though, there are no ill intentions behind most fighters who fight. A lot of people fight just because it's a sport, and they treat it as such. 

And god is smart enough to know it's a sport. He also knows if your out there to kill your opponent and do serious harm, he sees everything.

As for japanese fighters, I watch dream and dynamite and all the japanese events and I have no clue what they're saying after they win.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Of course those stories of the bible include violence, but those people didn't really have a choice. They had to defend themselves from evil-doers.

UFC fighters are doing it for fame. For fortune. That, in my opinion equals greed.

Which, is my guess why you don't see any Buddhist fighters, as _that _religion preaches non-violence and a lifestyle that focuses not on material things (belt - cars -stuff).


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

evzbc said:


> Of course those stories of the bible include violence, but those people didn't really have a choice. They had to defend themselves from evil-doers.
> 
> UFC fighters are doing it for fame. For fortune. That, in my opinion equals greed.
> 
> Which, is my guess why you don't see any Buddhist fighters, as _that _religion preaches non-violence and a lifestyle that focuses not on material things (belt - cars -stuff).


It's not greed according to the bible. If that was the case, anything that makes you a lot of money makes you greedy. Greed comes from having a lot of money and not sharing. Jesus is big on helping those less fortunate than you. When you bless them, god himself will bless you.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

At the end of the day, you may not like people invoking these deities on your TV, but one must respect that they have the right to do so. So just do what I do, turn off the sound, or go grab another beer.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys guys this whole argument is null and void anyway because God doesn't exist! So no worries!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Guys guys this whole argument is null and void anyway because God doesn't exist! So no worries!


This is correct. 

P.S. It's very hard not to stare at your pic there Ez lol.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Guys guys this whole argument is null and void anyway because God doesn't exist! So no worries!


But thats the argument. Trying to convince these brainwash victims that he doesnt exist.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

M.C said:


> If tomorrow science or even a certain religion found even the slightest bit of actual, real proof that their God exists, atheists would ACCEPT that proof and add it to our knowledge of how everything works and started.
> 
> Unlike theists, we don't automatically put magic where the unknown is. We wait for the real answers. If God is the real answer (there's proof, we can test it, we can see it, we can back it up, we can study it, proof) then we will accept that.
> 
> Atheists world is 2 + 2 = 5? That's the exact opposite of what atheists are, we are 2 + 2 = 4, and if you have evidence or proof to show us otherwise, we will take that information and add it to what we know.


If the bible is true like the Christians believe, then one day there will be solid evidence or “proof”. Unfortunately that will be one day too late for non-believers. As a Christian myself, I know there is a God. I know Jesus is the Son of God. I have no doubts. If I am wrong, oh well. I lived a good life and have no regrets. But if I am right, I will spend eternity in heaven.
I cant understand why someone would want to gamble with *eternity*. If I were you I would try Christianity for 3 months (an honest whole-hearted effort). Ask God to reveal himself to you. If he doesn’t, you’re not out anything. But if he does, you’ll know he exists. Although you won’t be able to prove it to others, you will know, and you will have made the best investment of your life.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> If the bible is true like the Christians believe, then one day there will be solid evidence or “proof”. Unfortunately that will be one day too late for non-believers. As a Christian myself, I know there is a God. I know Jesus is the Son of God. I have no doubts. If I am wrong, oh well. I lived a good life and have no regrets. But if I am right, I will spend eternity in heaven.
> I cant understand why someone would want to gamble with *eternity*. If I were you I would try Christianity for 3 months (an honest whole-hearted effort). Ask God to reveal himself to you. If he doesn’t, you’re not out anything. But if he does, you’ll know he exists. Although you won’t be able to prove it to others, you will know, and you will have made the best investment of your life.


So what you're saying is that we should just hedge our bets JUST IN CASE there is a god, so that we can eat cake in the afterlife, even if we don't believe in magical men in the sky or zombie jews? Very Christian.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Guys guys this whole argument is null and void anyway because God doesn't exist! So no worries!


but these guys actually believe in god. i mean like he was actually real. i mean really real, like exists and stuff.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

BobbyD said:


> If the bible is true like the Christians believe, then one day there will be solid evidence or “proof”. Unfortunately that will be one day too late for non-believers. As a Christian myself, I know there is a God. I know Jesus is the Son of God. I have no doubts. If I am wrong, oh well. I lived a good life and have no regrets. But if I am right, I will spend eternity in heaven.
> I cant understand why someone would want to gamble with *eternity*. If I were you I would try Christianity for 3 months (an honest whole-hearted effort). Ask God to reveal himself to you. If he doesn’t, you’re not out anything. But if he does, you’ll know he exists. Although you won’t be able to prove it to others, you will know, and you will have made the best investment of your life.


If god will send me to hell for not believing in him with no evidence of his existence whatsoever, than that isn't a god i'd want to worship anyways.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xeberus said:


> but these guys actually believe in god. i mean like he was actually real. i mean really real, like exists and stuff.


Right??

Its down right INSANE. All of them need to be cured.




BobbyD said:


> If the bible is true like the Christians believe, then one day there will be solid evidence or “proof”. Unfortunately that will be one day too late for non-believers. As a Christian myself, I know there is a God. I know Jesus is the Son of God. I have no doubts. If I am wrong, oh well. I lived a good life and have no regrets. But if I am right, I will spend eternity in heaven.
> I cant understand why someone would want to gamble with *eternity*. If I were you I would try Christianity for 3 months (an honest whole-hearted effort). Ask God to reveal himself to you. If he doesn’t, you’re not out anything. But if he does, you’ll know he exists. Although you won’t be able to prove it to others, you will know, and you will have made the best investment of your life.


The thing that you dont understand though. Its not a gamble whether he exists or not. If you are not brainwashed you know with a 100% certainty that it is quiet literary impossible for him to exist.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M.C said:


> As an atheist, I have to see/talk (well, not HAVE to talk, but you know what I mean) to people who believe that:
> 
> 1. Snakes can talk


My snake talks, he's my best friend, my trouser snake that is 



> 2. Magical trees exist









> 3. Jewish zombies are real


Ummm Night of the living dead sir.



> 4. The universe is only 6,000 years old


Well most people that believe can't count really high sooooo....yeah....



> 5. Women can give birth naturally without ever having sex


I think you're wrong here as well, she had a c-section it's in there somewhere



> 6. Dinosaurs either don't exist or *they co-existed with humans*


They sure did until 1983, when the flintstones went off the air.


> 7. Invisible immortals exist in the sky, and they also happen to be our space daddies


Have you not seen ghost hunters?!?!



> 8. You can telepathically speak to that same invisible immortal space daddy


Cris Angel can do it



> 9. You can live in a fish for 3 days


If it died and washed up on shore sure you could.



> 10. The whole Noah's Ark story (need I say more?)


Oh well that is just a story.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

evzbc said:


> ...for helping me kick the sh*t out of the other guy. And not answering my opponents prayers.
> 
> I cringe whenever I hear a UFC fighter thank god/lord/jesus after a fight. It's not so much that these guys are religious, which I think is fine.
> 
> ...


Your choosing to see it that way, they easily could be thanking the lord for their ability to perform under pressure, put on a good show and not hurt anyone in a serious fashion.....you never know what is in a mans mind, you are simplybassuming this perspective. Inthink most likely you are incorrect that they are thankful for causing pain to someone, however it is combat sports.....deal with it....

Being a Christian myself I think that religion really shouldn't be judged or debated especially on an MMA website.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Being a Christian myself I think that religion really shouldn't be judged or debated especially on an MMA website.


I'm a Southern Baptist turned Atheist, and I'm inclined to agree with ColdCall here. MMA and religion are two very seperate things and probobly shouldn't be mixed in together.



ryugu said:


> If god will send me to hell for not believing in him with no evidence of his existence whatsoever, than that isn't a god I'd want to worship anyways.


Pretty much exactly how I feel about God/Religion.

I never asked to be born, nor did anyone else.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ari said:


> I'm a Southern Baptist turned Atheist, and I'm inclined to agree with ColdCall here. MMA and religion are two very seperate things and probobly shouldn't be mixed in together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is how you feel? I have called you out so many times on your Religious descrimination SO MANY times in different threads but you feel like it shouldn't be debated here? When Ben Henderson lost to Anthony Pettis you said "Where is your God now? AHAHA" Right.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

A lot of people don't believe in god because he doesn't give us any signs. But I have a question to those who claim there are no signs... do you know what signs to look for?

He gives very specific signs ya know, and all of his signs usually involve prophecy (predicting the future).

http://www.christadelphianals.org/bible_prophecy.htm



> THE PROPHECIES CONCERNING ISRAEL
> 
> These are the richest of all, both in the detail of their predictions and in the abundance of the historical confirmation of their truth. We shall confine ourselves to the simple facts concerning Israel's remarkable destiny.
> 
> ...


I'll just leave this here. I'll be honest, I just skimmed through it though, I've done my hard research elsewhere but getting non believers to read the bible is like getting a toddler to touch a hot stove more than once.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> A lot of people don't believe in god because he doesn't give us any signs. But I have a question to those who claim there are no signs... do you know what signs to look for?
> 
> He gives very specific signs ya know, and all of his signs usually involve prophecy (predicting the future).
> 
> ...



Ok so do you also believe in magic?? Im just curious. Cause scientifically all the crazy things that happen on this planet or are on this planet such as gravity,magnets,earthquakes,tornadoes,stars,tsunamis,flight, ETC
We explained how the world went from being pangea to how it is now. Everything and i mean EVERYTHING has or will be explained by science. Science has given us so much more proof then GOD ever will.
All have been created or shown how they work through science. But what god does and can do, is impossible to explain through science. So using logic what he does would be considered magic. So surely you must believe in magic if you believe in god.


*Im curious*... what does your god say about 2012?? 
Why has he made life suck for 90% of the people? You would think he could create a better world for people. Then this flawed shit hole.
And if he wants to give a sign why doesn't he give a more clear one?? For instance. "I SHALL SEND A EARTHQUAKE ON THIS EXACT DATE! TO PUNISH THE DISBELIEVERS" or something to that extant.

And all these predictions you are talking about. Are translated by someone the way they want it translated. Also there are coincidences. There are many false things in the bible.. one i can name of the top of my head is that the bible states that the world is like 2/3 earth and 1/3 water. I dont remember the exact % but if anything it was even more wrong then the numbers i put down. You would think god would know how much of the world is covered by water and how much is earth. A girl from my class actually ended up making a big deal about this and started crying because she couldn't accept that the bible was wrong.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yo I don't like the direction or tone this thread is taking, can we agree to each his own and go back to the thread title and leave personal shit out of this.....A your debating an admin on religion and B everyone has their own beliefs and is entitled to their own point of view, none of much I care to debate they are personal, at this point I find this thread offensive and in of a new direction......


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Ok so do you also believe in magic?? Im just curious. Cause scientifically all the crazy things that happen on this planet or are on this planet such as gravity,magnets,earthquakes,tornadoes,stars,tsunamis,flight, ETC
> We explained how the world went from being pangea to how it is now. Everything and i mean EVERYTHING has or will be explained by science. Science has given us so much more proof then GOD ever will.
> All have been created or shown how they work through science. But what god does and can do, is impossible to explain through science. So using logic what he does would be considered magic. So surely you must believe in magic if you believe in god.
> 
> ...


Well, really all I can say to you is that your wrong. I mean, your just wrong. The predictions are made specifically and can't be taken any other way if used in proper context. And the bible also doesn't say anything about 2/3 earth and 1/3 water, not to my knowledge anyways. I know what your verse your talking about as well, but I don't know it off the top of my head. And I don't want to misquote it and give you false information, but you can just google it.

As for the beginning, do I believe in magic? Yes and no. There is demonic magic which I have little knowledge of but I recognize it's out there. But as for god using magic, eh, what else can we call it with human words? God created the stars and this planet and every other planet out there.

As for science, god is like.. uber smart. Everything you know he created. God thought of everything when he made us. He knew when he created Adam and Eve that one day you would be talking to me through this website, He's knows when an earthquake is coming and he knows when a child predator is about to kidnap a child. 

Why would god knowingly let this happen? Because he gave us a choice. He wants us to love him because he's good, but us humans sin and the penalty of even 1 sin is death. Then to make matters worse we top it off by not liking him to the point that we don't even think he exists anymore. Even though he sent his son Jesus to die on the cross so we can be forgiven of sin.

So.. that's why he doesn't send us big signs anymore. He told us how everything will be when he returns and what us believers should look for, but other than that, he's been pretty silent.

It seems that you don't know anything about God's personality, which is cool. Usually when s



coldcall420 said:


> Yo I don't like the direction or tone this thread is taking, can we agree to each his own and go back to the thread title and leave personal shit out of this.....A your debating an admin on religion and B everyone has their own beliefs and is entitled to their own point of view, none of much I care to debate they are personal, at this point I find this thread offensive and in of a new direction......


It's okay, he takes this subject very seriously and I have enough history with him to know what to expect. But I'm not going to abuse my powers and ban him or anything, I can keep a level head when discussing my religion. People have misguided views on the word of god all the time and well, I like to tell people what it really says.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Intermission said:


> <<SpoKen>>
> 
> keep it clean folks. We can discuss religion and MMA without name calling and neg reps.


That's not how it's looking.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The sad thing is, Christians are so vehemently attacked on internet message boards, it really speaks poorly about Atheist.

As many as there are who mind their own business, and/or are respectful of other's believes, you get these types of topics ALL of the time. And its not like there is a ton of preachy relgious people on this board either provoking them, in fact they only seem to be responding to threads like this.

I remember in the damn Bendo-Pettis thread, I got into it with a guy because someone mocked him for always thanking God so vehemently for winning and now he lost and was a sore loser, and I pointed out that he still credited God even though he lost. I then got a neg rep saying this crap about fairy tales, which is funny to me considering I don't even belive in God, yet half the times I find myself being a Christian-apologist. Pretty much just shows how immature some people still are about the whole thing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> The sad thing is, Christians are so vehemently attacked on internet message boards, it really speaks poorly about Atheist.
> 
> As many as there are who mind their own business, and/or are respectful of other's believes, you get these types of topics ALL of the time. And its not like there is a ton of preachy relgious people on this board either provoking them, in fact they only seem to be responding to threads like this.
> 
> I remember in the damn Bendo-Pettis thread, I got into it with a guy because someone mocked him for always thanking God so vehemently for winning and now he lost and was a sore loser, and I pointed out that he still credited God even though he lost. I then got a neg rep saying this crap about fairy tales, which is funny to me considering I don't even belive in God, yet half the times I find myself being a Christian-apologist. Pretty much just shows how immature some people still are about the whole thing.



+ rep ifi could Rolf...you have def changed as a member here! I find myself agreeing with you a lot more often for what it's worth...

@ Spoken....that's cool you guys have that back and forth but it's offensive to others who practice religion and perhaps is not appropriate for everyone to have to read.....


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

*ninja post before thread is closed*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think these topics are harmless in nature, and just devolve into something much uglier.

Just simply addressing the OP, it really seems to be a moral question to Christians whether or not the practice is in bad taste or not, or simply ridiculous/misguided.

I may not be a Chistian anymore, but I spent countless hours in the house of God in a devout Christian family, and I was always taught that everything you do and recieve you should be thankful to God for. Regardless of the causation or results. A lot of people take offense to this, like in the case of a doctor saving a young girl's life and the family thanking God rather than the doctor. I just think people read too much into it. No one is saying not to thank the doctor, or the trainers or sparring partners or whatever, but some devout Christians are just like that, they thank God for everything, just waking up in the morning.

When I was young, I'd stay with my grandparents, and they'd pray for two hours in the morning everyday, thanking God for the day and just generally praying, I don't really know I never prayed so don't know what it entails entirely, but whenever its done publicly it is usually just about thanking God for being healthy, etc.

I guess if you weren't religious or grew up around religion you wouldn't understand it I guess.

/rant


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Intermission said:


> That is how you feel? I have called you out so many times on your Religious descrimination SO MANY times in different threads but you feel like it shouldn't be debated here? When Ben Henderson lost to Anthony Pettis you said "Where is your God now? AHAHA" Right.


I'll admit I regret that comment, but I have a problem with anyone who flaunts their faith like that. And I believe you were the only one who gave me bad reputation for that post anyway, while quite a few. Faith is one's own business, not the rest of the world's. Ben Henderson, Kurt Warner, and other super Christian athletes just continue to mix sports and religion together, when it shouldn't be mixed at all. In football or in other team sports, if you're not a Christian, they essentially exile you from the team. That's why I was SO pissed at Matt Hughes in season 2. He basically said "If you don't come to the 'Bible' study, then you're not part of the team". That's not what being a great coach or leader is about, that's the opposite, and the notion that teammates are supposed to bond over religion is ridiculous.

History proves that religion has only divided people, not brought people together.

If certain posters and others can flaunt their beleif in God, why can I not express my belief in Science? You calling that discrimination just proves how young and/or immature you really are.

Intermission, I'm not going to get banned for ruining another thread for keyboard fighting with you. If you have a personal vendetta against me, then send me a PM and let it all out. I've already spoken with site admins such as Toxic, RIVAL and Walker about you continuing to attack me (And I've already sent another one) when I have never once said anything directly to you, or to provoke you. It has come to the point where it is honestly just annoying and has become borderline stalking and/or harrassment.

I'm not responding to anything you post in this thread, so if you have something to say to me, send it in a PM and let's NOT for once ruin a thread (It's just as much my fault as it is your fault) because you don't have any self control to respond to something you disagree with constructively.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This thread has gone off topic far too long and is starting to get rough.

I requested everyone to get back on topic multiple times about 8 pages ago, and here we are. 

If anyone wishes to make a thread about religion and debate any part of it, we have an entire section dedicated for it.

Thread closed.


----------

